# Js 150 Lashes



## Where's Jim? (9/2/12)

I'm brewing up a couple kegs for a mates party and have been asked to brew some 150 Lashes (or thereabouts).

Couldn't find any recipes for this beer so I've attempted to start one with my limited knowledge.

I know it's 100% malt and uses a little bit of wheat.
Apparently Willamette, NS and Amarillo are used (...sparingly?)


I've come up with:

OG:1.043
Expected FG: 1.008
IBU: 25-30~?
EBC: 7.8

3.5kg JW Pilsner
0.8kg JW Wheat
0.2kg JW Caramalt

Hop schedule?

Wyeast 1056

Mash at 65 for 90 minutes

Ferment at 17C

--

I have never used Willamette or NS and have no idea where they should fit into the hop schedule or in what amounts - Amarillo I have used a few times before but it doesn't seem to dominate at any point in this beer... If hops dominate at any point in this beer at all...
A simple 60-20-1 will probably suffice but what goes where and how much?

Is this grain bill fine?

Any help or suggestions are appreciated.
Cheers guys.


----------



## c0z (10/2/12)

I like the grain bill. I like the beer (as far as commercial beer goes) I use US simcoe (bittering) with a little amarillo at 20 mins. Its not quite 150 lashes BUT when my friends drink mine they all ask 'is it squires' Its more reminiscent of golden ale. EG an easy drinking pale ale.



4.25 kg JWM ale malt
.5 kg Wheat malt
.25 kg Caramalt

Simcoe 15g 6.6 aa 60 mins
Amarillo 20g 12.2 aa 20 mins


----------



## chunckious (10/2/12)

manticle said:


> Is 150 lashes the new name for the golden ale?
> 
> Look at Dr Smurto's golden ale. Tried and true.



Nah......they're different.
150 tastes like it was hopped with a family o hampster.


----------



## iralosavic (10/2/12)

I had a Js pale ale side by side one of my home brews featuring Amarillo and they tasted very similar. NS tends to taste more like citrus...


----------



## Paulielow (10/2/12)

Chunkious said:


> Nah......they're different.
> 150 tastes like it was hopped with a family o hampster.



I thought it was more like a tin of fruit salad, not my favourite beer.


----------



## chunckious (10/2/12)

Paulielow said:


> I thought it was more like a tin of fruit salad.



That would be more like the homebrew version Paulie.


----------



## Paulielow (10/2/12)

So what do you reckon just crack the tin of fruit salad, pitch the yeast, shake and cover with tin foil and stick it behind the fridge for a week or two......... I think I just worked out how they make 150 lashes.


----------



## Nick JD (10/2/12)

Does it use Coopers yeast?


----------



## Paulielow (10/2/12)

Nick JD said:


> Does it use Coopers yeast?



I'll assume that was a question for me, id say either left over tin yeast or just a slice of mouldy bread will do in a pinch....


----------



## Rina (10/2/12)

Since this thread is off the rails anyway James Squire needs to work on its marketing  'it is delicious...and...very flavoursome'


----------



## manticle (10/2/12)

Chunkious said:


> Nah......they're different.
> 150 tastes like it was hopped with a family o hampster.



realised just after I posted so I deleted it.


----------



## Paulielow (10/2/12)

Rina said:


> Since this thread is off the rails anyway James Squire needs to work on its marketing*  *'it is delicious...and...very flavoursome'




I was just telling a mate the other day it was a beer aimed at women, he promptly finished his glass and went and got a pint of old.....


----------



## Rina (10/2/12)

Women should only be used to sell beer, not to drink it.


----------



## chunckious (10/2/12)

A % of men factor in women drinking beer to increase their sex lives.


----------



## Rina (10/2/12)

I have a theory: 
Beer- cool, down to earth etc
Alcopops -stupid but fun
Sparkling white wine- like alcopops but pretends to be sophisticated
Red wine- sophisticated and mature
Gin and Tonics -dtf


----------



## Nick JD (10/2/12)

I thought it was pretty similar to CPA. Maybe a bit more estery. 

Murky swamp water aka Aussie Pale Ale.


----------



## petesbrew (10/2/12)

Nick JD said:


> I thought it was pretty similar to CPA. Maybe a bit more estery.
> 
> Murky swamp water aka Aussie Pale Ale.


Reckon the lashes goes down a lot better than CPA.


----------



## Bongchitis (10/2/12)

Nick JD said:


> I thought it was pretty similar to CPA. Maybe a bit more estery.
> 
> Murky swamp water aka Aussie Pale Ale.


 
Agree.... but perhaps a little more sour/citrus. I dont like it as much as CPA.


----------



## hsb (10/2/12)

I've only drunk this once - on tap at the Coogee Bay Hotel - served at -58C in a plastic schooner - I didn't get anything from it - no taste, no loss of muscular control, no smell - just... nothing.

It was funny watching people stumble up to the taps, take a look at what's on offer, then make the same choice as me -'at least it's different', 'could be all right'.

I quickly retreated back to the Coopers Green and wished the CBH served drinkable Guinness - no idea what they do to that but I get 'mould' and 'cider' as the big hits off their Guinness.

Sorry, carry on. :icon_cheers:


----------



## eamonnfoley (10/2/12)

I'm pretty picky and quick to slag off JS.........but.......

I like this beer. It is hoppier than any other JS beers (in an aussie, dry, slightly harsh, shrubby, gumtree, native Aussie flower sort of way). On tap its very fresh and half decent.


----------



## kelbygreen (10/2/12)

I dont mind it and working in gunnedah I was amazed to see it on tap (never used to be in that pub) It was bland and tastless but 1000% better then any other beer on tap and only 30c a schooner more which is not bad. The guy there said I lost a bet on this beer!! I was like what do you mean? he goes I bet one of the chick that worked there it wouldnt sell and they have been selling heaps of it!


----------



## eamonnfoley (10/2/12)

foles said:


> I'm pretty picky and quick to slag off JS.........but.......
> 
> I like this beer. It is hoppier than any other JS beers (in an aussie, dry, slightly harsh, shrubby, gumtree, native Aussie flower sort of way). On tap its very fresh and half decent.



I'm backin up my comments , currently having one at James squire bar Perth. It's a decent beer. Uniquely Aussie, not supposed to be an apa or an english pale.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (10/2/12)

Had some via bottles, not impressive but good enough to mow the law. Easy drinking with no complex flavors. At $45 a box its worth a look.
Nev


----------



## yum beer (10/2/12)

One of only a few beers I have ever tipped, absolute crap, nothing unusual for James Squire though.

granted their porter is bloody fantastic....


----------



## petesbrew (10/2/12)

I'm probably talking out my arse here (after a few 8%+ belgians tonight) but I still like this.
Spent a years loving the Golden Ale, another year wondering what went wrong (there's a thread somewhere here about this), and now I've tasted the Lashes... my tastes are constantly changing, so for the moment, this my favourite tap beer.... next to Old (or any fancy schmancy beer i've never heard of but am willing to try).
And it sounds pretty ******* awesome saying to the barmaid "A schooner of lashes thanks, love!"

FWIW...The local bowlo were serving Australian Brewery Pilsner the other night. Bloody LOVERLY!
Honestly we've got the bug. We see a new beer. We taste it. Simple really. Even a bad beer is worth trying... at least for the experimental value.


----------



## kelbygreen (10/2/12)

yep I paid $9 for a ashai one day as I wanted to try it. I dont know if it was the tap beer they had but I would rather drink a megaswill it has more flavour. I had the lashes at a few places and it is not a bad beer its lacking what I would put into a beer but its by far the beer of choice if its on tap. Brewing your own beer has its downs I guess as you are always chasing the flavour and you can control that soon your drinking beers with 200g of hops in the last 20 mins no bittering hops and come to a pub to have a lashes and go that taste bland and tasteless. Yet your VB drinking mate goes HOW THE **** CAN YOU DRINK THAT! lol


----------



## Nick JD (11/2/12)

kelbygreen said:


> yep I paid $9 for a ashai one day as I wanted to try it. I dont know if it was the tap beer they had but I would rather drink a megaswill it has more flavour. I had the lashes at a few places and it is not a bad beer its lacking what I would put into a beer but its by far the beer of choice if its on tap. Brewing your own beer has its downs I guess as you are always chasing the flavour and you can control that soon your drinking beers with 200g of hops in the last 20 mins no bittering hops and come to a pub to have a lashes and go that taste bland and tasteless. Yet your VB drinking mate goes HOW THE **** CAN YOU DRINK THAT! lol



The 200g of hops recipes will soon subside.

In then end we all end up making well refined lagers. A well-trained monkey can make an IPA taste nice.


----------



## rob2263 (11/2/12)

Was at the local leagues club tonight and had this on tap, at one stage the shout got mixed up and a mega swill drinking mate had my beer and I had his tooheys. He took a sip of my beer, looked at me and said, "I think I have your beer, it has a heap more flavour". I swapped beers without taking a mouthfull of his and said, "yeah not a bad beer for the same price as what yours is".

Yes even thouh JS is now owned by a mega swill giant, I would sooner drink this beer than a lot of the others that are offered on tap at most local establishments. I admit that the prior JS was a much fuller flavoured beer , but unfortunately it never seemed to make it into the pubs and clubs like it does now.


----------



## Screwtop (21/7/12)

First time I tried this beer I thought.....................mmmm they're going down the Australian Pale Ale path..............almost Coopers-ish. Don't mind it, easy drinker. I'm thinking some wheat and NS for bittering (read cost saving high alpha bittering hop) but I keep wondering what yeast they are using? Could it be they use a little Amarillo with the Tooheys No 2 for a bit of fruitiness ......

Screwy


----------



## Rowy (21/7/12)

Screwtop said:


> First time I tried this beer I thought.....................mmmm they're going down the Australian Pale Ale path..............almost Coopers-ish. Don't mind it, easy drinker. I'm thinking some wheat and NS for bittering (read cost saving high alpha bittering hop) but I keep wondering what yeast they are using? Could it be they use a little Amarillo with the Tooheys No 2 for a bit of fruitiness ......
> 
> Screwy




I'm thinking it is the worst of their beers and is as close to megaswill as you would want...........They've stolen the carlton ducks arse hops and the gorilla foreskin yeast also from carlton I'd humbly suggest. How do the people that make that porter produce this crap!

Rowy


----------



## Liam_snorkel (21/7/12)

Had quite a few schooners of it last weekend, and at one point, I could have imagined it, but at one point, it had a hop aroma, and tasted pretty nice. It may have just been the beer talking, but it wasn't horrible.


----------



## Rowy (21/7/12)

Liam_snorkel said:


> Had quite a few schooners of it last weekend, and at one point, I could have imagined it, but at one point, it had a hop aroma, and tasted pretty nice. It may have just been the beer talking, but it wasn't horrible.




You imagined it............someone slipped you a XXXX Gold Liam. I'll buy you one on the 8th and you'll see what I mean :icon_cheers:


----------



## Mattese (21/7/12)

This is responsible for my sorry state today. It was not worth it...


----------



## Screwtop (21/7/12)

Rowy said:


> I'm thinking it is the worst of their beers and is as close to megaswill as you would want...........They've stolen the carlton ducks arse hops and the gorilla foreskin yeast also from carlton I'd humbly suggest. How do the people that make that porter produce this crap!
> 
> Rowy




Love the Gorilla Foreskin Yeast ref :lol: but the Porter is a Lager with some roast wheat. What's the lager yeast strain, used to have a really ordinary name like No1 :lol:


Screwy


----------

